# new white colour



## bugletastic (Jul 28, 2008)

what do you think of the new shade of white being a bit less creamy???:nervous:


----------



## bugletastic (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry original colour was QX 1, new QA B. but you will be able to choose what shade you want


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

New white colour, where did you hear that?


----------



## bugletastic (Jul 28, 2008)

work for nissan, just thought i would keep you updated. storm white first seen at paris motor show


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, really!?? I never did like the creamy (pearl) version. This is going to make colour choice a nightmare again then! Will this be available for UK 2009 cars?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

bugletastic said:


> sorry original colour was QX 1, new QA B. but you will be able to choose what shade you want


Not true, all white cars being built will be the new white. It's a running change at the factory.


----------



## bugletastic (Jul 28, 2008)

i believe that is the case, will be getting two small colour swatches so can see the difference. will let you know


----------



## bugletastic (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry davros your right. got a bit carried away there


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone seen this new white in the flesh? Davros? Is it a solid brilliant white (like on the M3, R8 etc.) or just a different pearlescent paint? Hope it's the former as I don't like the current white (although as GT-Racer said, this would make the final colour decision even harder!).


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

ToroKuro said:


> Has anyone seen this new white in the flesh? Davros? Is it a solid brilliant white (like on the M3, R8 etc.) or just a different pearlescent paint? Hope it's the former as I don't like the current white (although as GT-Racer said, this would make the final colour decision even harder!).


It's a slightly whiter version of the current paint and looks more metallic (under my showroom lights anyway)


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

davros said:


> It's a slightly whiter version of the current paint and looks more metallic (under my showroom lights anyway)


:lamer: Confused. 

Is there a new white that is different to the one seen at the motor show in London? If so will there be the chance to see it before the cars arrive? I believe the colour was Pearl white that I ordered?


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

Armed English said:


> :lamer: Confused.
> 
> Is there a new white that is different to the one seen at the motor show in London? If so will there be the chance to see it before the cars arrive? I believe the colour was Pearl white that I ordered?


It is a new white, there will be colour samples at all 10 HPC's to be viewed shortly (I believe Davros has his already, still waiting for mine!)


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

FFS - why can't they leave stuff like this alone, took me long enough to choose this one and to see it in the flesh. Sorry but a swatch just never gives the whole pic - how many times have you decorated and then decided its sh!te.

Wonder sometimes what i have ordered


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

apparently there's going to be a regular colour alchemy going on with one colour withdrawn and another one added during the gt-r's life cycle


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not sure why, but I feel a little bit bothered that I found out the colour of the car I ordered has changed on a forum. oh well if I don't like the colour when it arrives I'll just say it is not what I ordered I guess  

Has the paint lost the glitter/pearl finish?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Armed English said:


> I'm not sure why, but I feel a little bit bothered that I found out the colour of the car I ordered has changed on a forum. oh well if I don't like the colour when it arrives I'll just say it is not what I ordered I guess
> 
> Has the paint lost the glitter/pearl finish?


Sorry you've found out this way , Phil was on a day off today so will resume his calls tomorrow! He's about half way through so give him a chance!! I'll make sure he calls you in the morning.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Armed English said:


> Has the paint lost the glitter/pearl finish?


It's still a pearl, just ever so slightly whiter than the current and looks more pearl/metallic to me. I've got the samples already and you're more than welcome to come and compare it to our showroom car in that colour (an X-Trail not a GT-R unfortunately!)


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

No big deal  You can't be perfect all the time. The fact you guys try is what is important :thumbsup:

I'll call you next time I'm passing and have a butchers. As long as it is still pearl effect I'm happy enough though. (I thought Titanium might have to be pulled out of retirement)


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

So is this replacing the pearl colour? So even if we really liked the pearl-white, we will have to accept this new white? I'm not sure I fully understand what's happening here. Davros?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

GT-Racer said:


> So is this replacing the pearl colour? So even if we really liked the pearl-white, we will have to accept this new white? I'm not sure I fully understand what's happening here. Davros?


The colour change is very very slight. The original colour won't be available on any UK GT-R's as they are introducing the new colour as a running change at the factory.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

That's for the speedy reply! This now confuses things for me though, as I really liked the white at the motorshow, but didn't like it in natural light. Now I need to see this colour again in both conditions. Why did Nissan do this???


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

GT-Racer said:


> That's for the speedy reply! This now confuses things for me though, as I really liked the white at the motorshow, but didn't like it in natural light. Now I need to see this colour again in both conditions. Why did Nissan do this???


All of the HPC's should have a colour swatch by now, ours arrived yesterday. I believe the correct name will be Storm White. It's a lighter shade of white, less creamy.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Does this mean Ben's car will be unique in the UK?


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> That's for the speedy reply! This now confuses things for me though, as I really liked the white at the motorshow, but didn't like it in natural light. Now I need to see this colour again in both conditions. Why did Nissan do this???


Phil called :wavey:

I think you will be pleased. I also thought it looked fantastic under the lights but a little dull when in std UK lighting conditions. From what Phil has tried to put across in words. It is more pearlescent/flicker/metallic etc but less creamy. A whiter more metallic white.

Like you i'll have to wait until I see it in the flesh, but it sounds like a step forward rather than a step back. Nissan said in light of feedback they had changed the colour.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree, it does sound better. I was really disappointed when I saw it at the ring as I loved it under the lights.

Can't wait to see it now.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

If the sun bothers to show its face tomorrow, even for a minute I'll take a photo of the two on a dark surface and post it in this thread.

To be honest I'm not sure if you'll really see any difference in a photo, but its worth a go and means I don't have to do any real work for twenty minutes!

Nobody tell Davros though!!

:chairshot


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

don't worry, Davros will be too busy posting on GTROC to notice 

May 2011 delivery here I come

:runaway::banned:


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> don't worry, Davros will be too busy posting on GTROC to notice
> 
> May 2011 delivery here I come
> 
> :runaway::banned:


I heard that :chuckle:


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah we need pics up thats the colour i ordered:squintdan


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

WoREoD said:


> Does this mean Ben's car will be unique in the UK?



I think there are quite a few white ones already over in the UK .


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

WoReoD has just been in for a service and has taken a picture of the two whites with a nice looking digital camera which he can post on Sunday.

I'll get our dealership camera working then get a picture from us up shortly.

If I can work out how to do it....


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Armed English said:


> No big deal  You can't be perfect all the time. The fact you guys try is what is important :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll call you next time I'm passing and have a butchers. As long as it is still pearl effect I'm happy enough though. (I thought Titanium might have to be pulled out of retirement)


Just to clarify this point, the X-Trail we have is in the old colour NOT the new one


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

is it really visibly different or just a name change?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

BigNige said:


> is it really visibly different or just a name change?


It is slightly whiter than the original - less crreammy!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

new audi tt white?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

BigNige said:


> new audi tt white?


Not sure about that - best thing is get along to a HPC and have a look at the samples


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Saw the new white today.

It is much less creamy than the old colour, a stark clean white.

Personally, I think it is a nicer colour than the old one, but still not my thang...!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

I've taken a couple of photos under our brightest showroom light (as its particularly dull today), have the photos on my hard drive and no idea how to get them on here!

Help please!! :wavey:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

click on reply, then on paper clip icon (attachments), then a separate window pops up, 'browse' your hard disc to find pics, then 'upload'.
then submit reply as normal.
post pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

BigNige said:


> click on reply, then on paper clip icon (attachments), then a separate window pops up, 'browse' your hard disc to find pics, then 'upload'.
> then submit reply as normal.
> post pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You have PM


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

New white colour samples!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

PJCS said:


> You have PM



Thank you for trying, but i cant make boo didley squat out of that. 

I think its going to have to be a case of going down to a HPC and seeing it in the flesh


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

bhp said:


> Thank you for trying, but i cant make boo didley squat out of that.
> 
> I think its going to have to be a case of going down to a HPC and seeing it in the flesh


Hopefully WoReoD's photos will return better results (it looked much fancier than mine).

It is difficult, but I have poor colour definition and I can see the difference in the colour a bit and definately the pearlescent properties on the swatches!

But as you've said, a good excuse for a quick blast to your local HPC!!

Thats not hugely practical for everyone so I'll see if I can get some better shots if WoReoD's return similar results!!


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a white car on order for Dec '09 - should I expect a call from my dealer to explain this? It sounds fairly positive but it still would be nice for someone to tell me about it.


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

mdr said:


> I have a white car on order for Dec '09 - should I expect a call from my dealer to explain this? It sounds fairly positive but it still would be nice for someone to tell me about it.



if your one of mine, check your answerphone/email. If not, I expect you'll be getting a call in the next week or so!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

mdr said:


> I have a white car on order for Dec '09 - should I expect a call from my dealer to explain this? It sounds fairly positive but it still would be nice for someone to tell me about it.


Which is your HPC? I'm the Marshall Specialist and will be completing all the White order calls in the next week or so! At the minute I'm having to concentrate on final confirmation for early deliveries as its all firming up soon!

Please bear with us, and if you are a customer of mine (and if so whats yer real name), you'll get your call soon!

In the meantime you can enjoy my hugely successful photos (!) :sadwavey:


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

Martin Richards - I ordered mine from Marshalls Cambridge. Thanks.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

I ordered white from the moment I saw it in the magazines back in May, but since seeing that it is cream and not white, I knew I'd be changing the colour.

My order form still says white, but I know I can change that whenever I like so I was going to see all the colours again for real and then decide.

However, I am very interested to see this new white colour now. Ideally I want the car to be a really flat solid white like the Audi TT-S, the Porsche GT3, and the BMW's all have. Fingers crossed it's a very similar colour to all of these.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

mdr said:


> Martin Richards - I ordered mine from Marshalls Cambridge. Thanks.


Hi!

Feel free to pop up and see us anytime! We have the two swatches here, and an X-Trail in Pearl White for you to see the outgoing colour for comparison!!

You've got plenty of time, so might be worth coming to see when our s/r and demo arrive in March! :chuckle:

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Well if your ordered Pear White, then you should be able to get your deposit back if they are changing the colour without your choice. Just a though for anyone considering cancelling.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Frosty - Do you also own a Blue Evo9?

Apologies for going off the topic


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

bhp said:


> Frosty - Do you also own a Blue Evo9?
> 
> Apologies for going off the topic


That would be me, yes :wavey:

Did I meet you at Motorline Nissan for the launch?

Back on the subject of white, I just called Motorline to ask if Storm White could be seen on any of the other Nissan cars to give me an idea, and he said that it's currently exclusive to the GT-R.

However, my car is not due until Q1 2010 so there will be a few white ones floating around by then, and I will still have plenty of time to change my colour if it's still not white enough for me.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Another white colour picture, shows new white differences well.
had trouble with file size so hope this link works ok...

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/chiropractor/NewOldWhite.jpg


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I chose White from day one and nothing was going to change my mind although like most ive looked at the pros and cons of all the colours  

Thanks for the link it shows a definate whiter affect over the outgoing creamy ish white .....an improvement i like very much Whiterr but still pearlescent ....Nice 

Now I musnt bail out .....I cant ...I wont ....got to keep saving :squintdan

CJ


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I like the Original white anyway ,always looks differant under various lighting conditions .


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Can someone please post the pics on here. The link above doesn't work for me at my office. Firewall is blocking it.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> Can someone please post the pics on here. The link above doesn't work for me at my office. Firewall is blocking it.


I've got 3 pics on my computer, send me an email to [email protected] and I can forward them to you as an attachment! :thumbsup:

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Frosty said:


> That would be me, yes :wavey:
> 
> Did I meet you at Motorline Nissan for the launch?
> 
> ...


Missed you at the launch as i did not attend but we met at Torque of the devil a while back with the Dentist, Evo400 and madmatt during a rolling road day, i think you was there with your younger brother and you gave me some advice on the RM04 suspension :thumbsup:

I feel in the last few years white has made a good comeback and is a popular colour now, i think it may have something to do with the police changing the colour on their patrol cars


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

this is from PJCS








the other images here: GTRCenter :: Uncategorized :: Storm White R35


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

storm white car pic...


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 13, 2008)

BigNige said:


> storm white car pic...


Do you have this in higher res?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

No sorry, I was sent pic by PJCS to post on here.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

michaeldorian said:


> Do you have this in higher res?


And I'm so technologically inept I've no idea how I'd go about a high res photo!

Sorry!


----------



## citroevo (May 6, 2008)




----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

bugletastic said:


> what do you think of the new shade of white being a bit less creamy???:nervous:


When Ben and Cem posted a picture of the white R35 and GT3 together, though it pains me to admit it, the GT3's white was a better, purer shade. Hopefully the new R35 white will be more like that.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

You would need to see both colours on cars together to see a differance ,just looks like a white 35 .


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

One of the colour swatch pics posted I took and although it was originally a 5Mb .tif file the camera only takes at 72dpi. Soz....


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

white gt3 and a white gtr for comparison...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## jonny R (Apr 16, 2008)

Are those the new wheels for the black edition or is the angle the picture is taken making them look dark?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

yes, new wheels and everything else on the 09's


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Where's that photo taken?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Come on Mindlessoath, put us out of our misery, where was it taken mate? Are we sure they're the Black edition 'darker' wheels? I hope so 'cos they look good....got this nagging doubt though.


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

the old white


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

big bigger for you


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

taken in japan.


----------



## TBM (Apr 16, 2008)

ginza HQ showroom.. since one week.. saw it on sunday ;-) wheels are way better than the old ones, new white also.. don´t like the nissan badge at the brake calipers..


----------

